# Public Safety Operations Manager, Bumc Public Safety



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Operations Manager, Bumc Public Safety*
Boston University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/30/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Tracking Code*
7552

*Job Description*
Boston University is a dynamic and vibrant urban research university in one of the country’s leading centers of innovation. We are a diverse community of students, faculty, staff and visitors from around the US and world on our three unique campuses: the Charles River Campus that occupies a two mile swath from iconic Kenmore Square to Packard’s Corner in the City of Boston, the Medical Campus located in the city’s dynamic South End and the Fenway Campus adjacent to the Longwood Medical Area. In recent years, Boston University has redoubled its efforts to foster a more inclusive environment, and the Department of Public Safety is actively advancing efforts to not only ensure the department reflects the rich diversity of the City of Boston, but is a department in which excellence is defined by how fully we embody these principles, as stated in the University’s Diversity Statement. BU actively strives to be an antiracist institution.
The Boston University Medical Campus Public Safety Department looks forward to welcoming a Public Safety Operations Manager who shares the department’s commitment to ensuring Boston University is inclusive, equitable, diverse and a place where every member of our community feels safe and supported. The Public Safety Operations Manager reports to the Senior Operations Manager. They will be expected to accomplish assignments and tasks assigned by the Director and Operations Manager to ensure that the University's operational needs are met in as efficient manner as possible. The Public Safety Operations Manager ensures professional, courteous, fair, consistent, and safe service delivery throughout the University and assigned areas of responsibility. They will be expected to manage, organize, and participate in activities that fulfill the goals and objectives of the Public Safety Department. They will consult and make recommendations regarding creation or revision of department policies and procedures. They will oversee Public Safety and NEIDL Public Safety personnel and operations as assigned by the Public Safety Senior Operations Manager and monitor activities of the Public Safety and dispatch operations, along with adjoining property interests, as needed. Assist staff when necessary and work in collaboration with other university and campus management. Monitor all automated systems. The Public Safety Operations Manager has responsibility for performance management for their direct reports, including discipline, and will assist with recruiting, hiring, training, and evaluating employees within their assigned areas.
The PS Operations Manager oversees Ensures the completion and collection of all necessary records, reports, statistics, and files as instructed. When assigned by the Senior Public Safety Operations Manager, they will assist with operational issues that include contracted services, scheduling, payroll and attendance, contingency actions, investigations, personnel functions, personnel evaluations, and labor issues. They will become familiar with relevant collective bargaining agreements and attend grievance proceedings as needed.
The PS Operations Manager may be required to participate in meetings, committees, task forces, etc. to provide aid and resources to other employees or departments. They will notify appropriate management of activities taking place on campus and maintain contact as required by the Public Safety Senior Operations Manager to aid management decision making. 
They will be responsible for conducting regular tours and spot checks of their assigned area of responsibility and attend meetings with the Public Safety Senior Operations Manager and Director of Public Safety to ensure that management is informed of all incidents and activities.
*Required Skills*

High School or GED Required. Associates Degree Preferred.
3-5 years of experience in the security, law enforcement, or closely related field. 
Knowledge of current MS Office software and general business operating systems. Ability to use, create, and interpret various spreadsheets preferred. Knowledge of facilities management and security alarm systems including card access and video image hardware and software. Knowledge of relevant security system hardware.
Must have all special skills and/or requirements to perform all tasks and responsibilities included in the subordinate job description for Public Safety Officers.
Must possess strong analytical problem solving and decision making skills while addressing complex and/or dynamic situations, under stressful conditions or within limited time constraints. Must have the ability to communicate effectively to supervisors, peers, and subordinates effectively; and write detailed and comprehensive reports and evaluations.
Willingness to participate in professional associations involving a medical campus and school security and safety – Examples; the American Society for Industrial Security (ASIS), the International Association for Healthcare Security and Safety (IAHSS), and/or International Association of College Law Enforcement Administrators (IACLEA)
Must meet all Personnel Suitability Requirements for independent NEIDL access (to include, but not limited to, background checks, random drug screening, annual health screening, annual CORI and credit check).
*The above information is not a complete listing of all hiring and employment requirements*
*Additional Requirements:*
1) Twenty-four hour a day, seven day a week management of services is required by the Department. The successful candidate may need to work irregular and non-scheduled hours to maintain this management of services.
2) Critical Incident planning, intervention and/or management as required.
3) Public Safety staff support and assistance as needed.
4) Regular inspections of environs, equipment, systems, and vehicles.
5) Response to all needs of the University.
6) Must successfully complete all required University and Department training.
*For Additional Questions please contact Director Taranto at 781-724-6569*
_We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor._
*Position Type*
Full-Time/Regular


----------

